# Where to move to?



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

After many years of thinking about it, my hubby and I now have nothing to keep us in the UK so are going for it! 
First of all, like many others we are not sure where we want to move to and would hate to miss out on somewhere just up our street (calle!) so would be very grateful for some ideas/advice please.
We are after somewhere pretty and fairly lively but not wall to wall British pubs, pie and chips and lager louts. 
We like: Javea, Elviria, Mijas Pueblo, Cabopino. 
Don't like: Oliva, Gandia
Like the look of but not really visited: Nerja, Frigiliana, Altea

Someone on here recently recommended that people should consider climate so it's worth mentioning that my hubby is desperate for some heat on his arthritic old bones but we'd prefer somewhere not baking hot if poss 

Many thanks for your help x


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow - two completely different areas. We prefer the Costa Blanca, the south is just too baron and spread out for use. We just had a week with friends Alora, not dissimilar to any other small Spanish town but it was just not right 'for us'. It's just too spread out down there unless you right on the coast and we didn't care for Nerja either, again just didn't have the right feel. We've found it very hot there in the summer, though summer last year on the CB was VERY warm!

Javea on the other hand is a great place 'for us', it has everything, beach, town, old town, fiestas, shops and eateries. Countryside is a short drive too.

Altea, not fussed on - nice idea living in those narrow streets but we wouldn't find that very practical. Or perhaps you are talking of Altea Hills? Nice but little up there but that may be your thing? It's certainly not lively!

You've probably guessed it's a personal thing from my perspective, that may not help you in any way but ultimately it's going to be the same for you, with the same decisions.

I would imagine it's going to come down for to a list of requirements and budget rather than a list of towns.

For instances, what is the budget, country or town (even some of Javea out towards Montgo is approaching rural), shops or at least food shopping walking distance, will you have a car, do you want to maintain an English social life, do you want to completely integrate and become Spanish living amongst it. Pretty is most places and lively is a real matter of perspective (I think).
Spain (in the places you mention) is a hot place for tired bones, so tick that one off straight away.

I really would suggest renting somewhere in the Northern CB for three months and then C del S for the same and consider where you feel at home. Big decision to get wrong, if you're buying it's unlikely you will make a load of money selling if you get it wrong...

If your only criteria are 'pretty and fairly lively' then I'd be saying Javea


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo above Nerja, Torrox and Frigiliana and we love it here. Following the crash in 2008, much of the area has once again be taken over with agriculture, mostly avocados and mango. So now the hills are pretty much very green all year round. Last summer was the hottest we have ever known and it became unbearable for around 6 weeks although the pool helped. It really is about a balance in your choice. Some areas can be very very cold in winter yet still incredibly hot in summer. So, close to the coast tends to be a bit cooler. Good luck!!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for your replies-both very helpful 

piersuk - Yes, we have a battle raging here as my hubby loves the CDS and is keen to join a shooting club there, whereas for me it had become too built up the last time we were there and now the Towie lot have commandeered "Marbs" God knows what it will be like! (Not sure if you will get these references??) Because of the slightly milder climate I now prefer CB. Can you tell me what winters are like there? After freezing our bits off in the North of England all our lives we don't want to be cold ever again!
Our budget is 300000-350000 max (pounds), we definitely don't want to be remote and would ideally love to have amenities within walking distance. We are very keen on building an active social life with fellow Brits, but that said, we would like to mingle with Spanish people too and will both be learning the language. We both really liked Javea but I am afraid of "missing" somewhere equally nice just because we aren't aware of it and haven't an awful lot of time to look...if that makes sense?
Thrax, I don't think the campo is for us. My husband thinks I'm mad but I would be nervous without any neighbours, or as I keep saying-where nobody can hear you scream. Also, if normal people like yourself find it unbearable I would absolutely hate it so you have really opened my eyes-thanks 

Do either of you have any knowledge of Murcia? Also, Altea la Vella? It seems to have a very small population but a lot of restaurants etc but I can't seem to find out much about it.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

First of all, living in the campo certainly doesn't mean you don't have neighbours. We do, lots of them. It's just we aren't all on top of each other. My parents (86 and 82) live in an urbanisation and are now looking to move to the campo. Yes they are crazy at their age but it doesn't need to be remote at all. Some Italian friends we have made here lived in Torrox Pueblo but the lack of parking near the house has made them unhappy so they have found a place in the campo. Now, the campo where they are living is just 1 km from the nearest village which also happens to be on the coast. So, don't give up on campo living if you think it means living in the back of beyond. It can mean that but very often it doesn't mean that at all...


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

We looked around Altea la Vella and slightly further afield in the same area, not sure that is the lively you are looking for? 

That's a great budget and you will get a fantastic place for that but for what it's worth I really would be considering renting somewhere or at least taking a longer holiday in a couple of places you fancy and clocking up miles and drinking coffees - get a feel for the places. £2k of that budget spent on rentals may well save you much more in the long run.

I guess you know Moraira just down the coast from Javea, can be a little quieter in the winter but lively (not Benidorm) in the summer... Have you looked around Montgo?

Some nice places out to Benissa Costa, but your nights out will be a drive or taxi, no real problems. 

We are heading to Jalon, we like it there, it's a small town with several bars and a couple of restaurants. You can get rural(ish) there but again it's lively. (Dependant on opinion) We like the idea of scenery and a short drive to the beach. We figure that you never get bored of beauty, the beach will always be an area of sand 😀. 

Further out and North is Pedreguer, bigger than Jalon more going on, several expats and lots going on. 

Denia is much bigger, more going on but not for us so never really spent a great deal of time there.

Heading south Calpe could be considered more lively, there are lots of high rises on the front but some lovely villas heading back towards Benissa Costa. 

Really... Spend some time in each, even a hotel for few nights.... 

That's were I can help you out in that area. Other than. Our few trips to CDS where as I said, it never really felt right FOR US.

Anything I can help with just ask...


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

There are many nice communities around the Murcia area and very reasonably priced. We found it to be a very convenient place to be and not far from anywhere.


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

We visited Javea/Denia/Moraira last year on a fact finding trip. Javea was lovely, but had grown in size massively since our last visit. We were also surprised how many Brit/Irish expats were around town during January ... I can only imagine the increased numbers during the usual holidaying months? Denia was more of a working town, less touristy and more laidback, again, the town in summer could get very busy?

Moraira was a lovely find, but a little bit too snooty, if you get my drift? We liked the beaches and towns of all of the above. Javea was the best we think for long term living. Denia was more for the Expats who like their space from hoards of other Brits/Irish ... And Moraira would appear to be more seasonal? Although, on a sunny warm Winter's day there was a healthy crowd dining & strolling along the beach front.

Skip one year and we have decided to head further South, toying with Velez Malaga, Nerja and the Malaga area (Mijas etc). After looking into schooling needs we have decided that Almunecar is for us. We didn't want our youngest going into Spanish school at 11 years of age, so it had to be an International school. Velez had some great plus points, but the nearest Int' school was too far away. Nerja is a lively town, throughout the seasons, but does have a large expat community. We headed further east and have now decided on a more Spanish biased town, with property costing about a third cheaper than some of the overpriced CDS areas back along the coast. We'll give it 6 months rental and wait to see what happens 'post' Brexit vote. If we (UK expat) vote out? We will almost certainly head back to the UK. As an avid economic watcher and politics hungry weirdo, I can foresee many problems caused by European nations bitter at the UK if we vote out ... but that's MY personal opinion though! :confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

LDN2ESP said:


> Skip one year and we have decided to head further South, toying with Velez Malaga, Nerja and the Malaga area (Mijas etc). After looking into schooling needs we have decided that Almunecar is for us. We didn't want our youngest going into Spanish school at 11 years of age, so it had to be an International school. Velez had some great plus points, but the nearest Int' school was too far away. Nerja is a lively town, throughout the seasons, but does have a large expat community. We headed further east and have now decided on a more Spanish biased town, with property costing about a third cheaper than some of the overpriced CDS areas back along the coast. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Good reasoning! Yes, there are very few international schools East of Málaga (to be expected, I suppose, given the smaller foreign populations compared to the CDS). Almuñecar is a very nice town, I am sure you will like it. I like Salobreña too, although for your purposes the lack of an international school would have made it unsuitable, and for me it is just too far from Málaga and the airport.
> ...


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone  

Thrax - Though I'm not keen on living really close to neighbours either I really don't think the campo is for me. Your parents make me feel like a proper softie! 

piersuk - I think you're right and it would be a good idea to rent somewhere first, rather than make a BIG mistake. We will definitely do that, once we finally decide where we want to be...if we ever do! It's been a while since we've been to the Costa Blanca so we are going to go this summer , hire a car and get to see more places.

sdj101 - Can you recommend any places in Murcia?

LDN2ESP - It's 8 years since we were in Javea so we might get a big surprise! There didn't seem to be that many Brits there at that time, most sounded German. Maybe we won't like it now? I hope not!
God knows what's going to happen after the referendum. I am/was a committed Brexiter but now we have decided on Spain I may have to be a traitor as it would be far easier if the UK were still in the EU.

Lynn R - So many lovely places...so little time to visit them! Nerja and Frigiliana look beautiful but to be honest the crowds would get on my wick because one reason for us moving is I am sick of all the overcrowding in the UK.

Can I ask you all how you went about your search? Did you find the property first or the town? We have a "shortlist" of about 40 properties which is growing daily!!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

For us it went....

1. Region (we visited CDS, CB North and South and Costa Brava Brrrrrrrrr)
2. Town (For 10 years we've loved Jalon, Javea probably tops it but see point 3  )
3. Price (We weren't, at this time, going to get what we wanted in Javea so chose our choice number two.)

To be honest we probably work the other way round too. Budget has to sit in mind all the time but with your budget you should be in a good position to haggle and negotiate. 

I think your list of 40 is great, I'm sure like us you'll walk in to some and walk out in seconds... I bet the list grows to double that. 

If that helps any?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Thanks a lot everyone
> 
> Thrax - Though I'm not keen on living really close to neighbours either I really don't think the campo is for me. Your parents make me feel like a proper softie!
> 
> ...


I've lived in Jávea getting on for 13 years now. It certainly feels as if there are less Brits here now than when we first arrived, and the census figures bear that out.

8 years ago there were nearly 8000 Brits here & about 2000 Germans. At the last count at the end of last year we have just over 5000 Brits & just over 1000 Germans, out of a population of a bit under 28,000

http://www.ajxabia.com/bd/archivos/archivo2170.pdf?nocache=0.618914


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Piersuk - very interesting about Jalon...I love a bargain! I shall investigate 
I know what you mean about being in and out of houses in seconds. We have been on a couple of inspection trips in the past and must have had the agents suicidal! But it's hard enough buying a house in the UK never mind Spain so we will be taking loads of time over our decision...it's mad not to.

Xabiachica - what's the reason for the exodus do you think? Are there any negatives to living in Javea, other than it getting crowded?


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

infomaniac said:


> Xabiachica - what's the reason for the exodus do you think? Are there any negatives to living in Javea, other than it getting crowded?


Exodus - the exchange rate killed a lot of dreams together with the property price collapse and all that goes with that (unemployment etc). Its recovering now hence people are considering the area again but be aware of how exchange rate fluctuations may effect you. 

Downside - Its been said many times on this forum .... Don't under estimate how cold winters can be especially if buying an older villa with no central heating. We used to go outside in winter to warm up as the villa was that cold. As we weren't in Javea full time we didn't buy wood in bulk. Our 15Kw log burner used to run flat out swallowing 8 euros a night to be fed so there is a cost to consider and the place was still cold! 
Budget for high fuel bills/renovations or buy somewhere modern/already sorted. 

Last year I had the place fully insulated at considerable cost, its now a warm comfortable place to be in the winter months. The log burner now runs economically and keeps the whole villa warm but just look at the amount of insulation needed...... (and the walls were dry lined and insulated as well). 



The builder thought I was over engineering it - maybe but it worked!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Murcia*



sdj101 said:


> There are many nice communities around the Murcia area and very reasonably priced. We found it to be a very convenient place to be and not far from anywhere.


Could you give more general details of Murcia? Which areas near to the city would be pleasant places to hang up one's hat? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Piersuk - very interesting about Jalon...I love a bargain! I shall investigate
> I know what you mean about being in and out of houses in seconds. We have been on a couple of inspection trips in the past and must have had the agents suicidal! But it's hard enough buying a house in the UK never mind Spain so we will be taking loads of time over our decision...it's mad not to.
> 
> Xabiachica - what's the reason for the exodus do you think? Are there any negatives to living in Javea, other than it getting crowded?


It's far from crowded, the total population has also dropped. 

The only time it feels anything like crowded is in August, & to some extent in July. Last summer we were at pretty much 100% occupation as far as tourists are concerned, and even then it didn't feel overwhelming. You could still get a table in restaurants & a spot on one of the many beaches  

Even parking isn't impossible if you know where to park.

Almost without exception those I know who have left have been families who have done so for financial reasons. They simply couldn't make a living here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We most definitely chose the town first before even starting to look at properties, otherwise it would be rather like sticking a pin in a map!

We'd holidayed in Nerja and explored the surrounding areas over many years so knew we liked the region, but had never visited this town at all. I read an article about it in a magazine and thought hey, I'd like to check that out. We came here, walked around and after less than half an hour I turned to my OH and said I could definitely live here. Luckily he felt the same way, it must be very hard if two people have different tastes and preferences about locations.

We also narrowed it down to one particular area in the town so only looked at properties there, about a dozen in all.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

My brain is starting to hurt!
I read loads of stuff last night. Some was a few years old but told of people leaving because they couldn't afford it so I feel a bit more clued up now. I had more or less decided that Javea was going to be the place for us...but now I'm not so sure. 

Mykap - Your post has really made us think. Our house here is like that, sometimes it's warmer outside so the last thing we want is to be feeling like that in Spain! To be fair, the property we buy will be modern/sorted so hopefully would be heated? Definitely something to bear in mind though so thanks for that. 

Xabiachica - I checked out Jalon briefly but a lot of properties seemed to be in the valley, which is not really what we are after. We will have to check it out in the flesh when we come over 

Lynn R - Velez Malaga looks nice but I am worried in case it's too hot with it being inland? I know I sound like a proper whinger - don't want it cold and don't want it too hot!!

My hubby is now suggesting we look further south. There seems to be more in the way of shops (not that we plan on shopping everyday but you know what I mean!) and more going on plus it's warmer, but I'm still undecided. We want a quieter, more relaxed way of life but being "townies" but we have to be realistic. Going from a big city with everything around us to the complete opposite would be too much of a culture shock I think. 

I can't thank you all enough for all of your valuable info - it's helping us greatly. Hopefully I will be able to return the favour to others very soon


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

infomaniac said:


> Lynn R - Velez Malaga looks nice but I am worried in case it's too hot with it being inland? I know I sound like a proper whinger - don't want it cold and don't want it too hot!!
> 
> My hubby is now suggesting we look further south. There seems to be more in the way of shops (not that we plan on shopping everyday but you know what I mean!) and more going on plus it's warmer, but I'm still undecided. We want a quieter, more relaxed way of life but being "townies" but we have to be realistic. Going from a big city with everything around us to the complete opposite would be too much of a culture shock I think.


Well, I can't deny that it is always a few degrees hotter here in summer than it is on the coast (usually 2/3 but it can be as much as 5 - that only tends to be for a day or two at a time, though). The difference is not so great as it is in places further inland, though - I have been to places like Granada in May, and Antequera in June, and thought I could never stand the heat there as it made me feel ill, I shudder to think what it must be like in July or August. It is also usually a couple of degrees colder in winter here than it is right on the coast. But, on the coast, in July and August you do get crowds. The queues in the supermarket are longer, public transport is more crowded, bars and restaurants are almost too busy, parking is harder (not for us as we don't have a car!). We don't experience that here, in fact August is rather quieter than usual as a lot of shops don't open in the afternoons and whilst the children are on school holidays families are down at the beach most of the day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> My brain is starting to hurt!
> I read loads of stuff last night. Some was a few years old but told of people leaving because they couldn't afford it so I feel a bit more clued up now. I had more or less decided that Javea was going to be the place for us...but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Mykap - Your post has really made us think. Our house here is like that, sometimes it's warmer outside so the last thing we want is to be feeling like that in Spain! To be fair, the property we buy will be modern/sorted so hopefully would be heated? Definitely something to bear in mind though so thanks for that.
> ...


You will almost certainly feel warmer inside than out in the sun in winter, no matter how modern your property. We've rented modern - as in under 10 years old - properties & experienced dreadful damp, even with underfloor heating. The apartment I'm renting now is much older than that, with no central heating nor aircon - but no damp. 

Jalón / Xalò is also known as the Jalón Valley - it IS a valley, so there won't be many properties which aren't in a valley, although of course some are above others...

It's beautiful there - but too remote for me. Also I'm allergic to almond blossom, so living there would be impossible for me.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, you'll hear lots of Brits and other nationalities in Javea during the Winter. XC gave the official figures about the British population. But, come the summer, it's full of tourists and as many are from Madrid and Valencia it certainly feels like a Spanish place.

And, although you'll find it easy to exist if you don't speak Spanish, it's the kind of place where it certainly helps and is needed at times. Examples, at the health centre one Sunday with a deep cut requiring stitches - no English spoken. Follow-up visits at a different centre, all had to be done in Spanish. A dental clinic in Denia - no English spoken (i'm sure they could have found somebody had we struggled but it's clearly a case of they expect to deal with you in Spanish). The shop where I take my bike to be fixed, very little English spoken.

And, when a driver delivered some furniture to me recently he told me that nowadays in 80% of the British couples he meets at least one knows enough Spanish to communicate with him. "Wasn't always like that", he told me, but apparently nowadays in Javea most Brits make the effort.

In summary, it's the kind of place where you feel like you need to know some Spanish to make life easy, and for many that's the right balance. Expat community but still feeling like you're not in Britain.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Velez Malaga sounds a bit too quiet, Jalon too remote and a bit campo-ish so I am back to Javea!
Horlics, in a way the situations you describe make me like Javea more. I don't want just a sunny England, adapting to Spain and learning the lingo is part of the attraction for me... easy to say when I'm still in the UK of course ;-) no doubt I'll be tearing my hair out in frustration!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Velez-Malaga is far from quiet in my opinion and just a few kilometres south (2 I think) is Torre del Mar which is even busier and is one of the top resorts in southern Spain for Spanish tourists from the North. BUT. You really have to visit all the places on your list in case you miss the very one which is perfect for you. And whilst I take into account your wimpishness (lol) I somehow doubt you have ever been to the campo...


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

You're right I haven't been to the campo! I love countryside...but don't want to live in it. I have enough trouble with wildlife in the UK never mind Spain. Yes you're right I am a wimp


----------



## Deb Douglas (Mar 25, 2015)

I have to say that you'll get lager louts pretty much everywhere in Spain if you go to the areas they frequent. 

We live in Fuengirola, which has the most awful press if you watch UK TV or read UK newspapers, but is quite the nicest place we've ever lived - and we've travelled all over Spain. 

Nerja was okay but there were so many tourists, it was like sardines on tour and it was a daily struggle to find anywhere to park the car within a mile of where we were staying. And that was out of the main tourist season. Almeria, Javea and Barcelona are also nice but, to live full-time, we much prefer where we are. 

I should say, we don't live in the centre of Fuengirola, we live in Los Boliches, a small fishing village about a mile from the centre, frequented by locals and a mix of primarily Scandinavian and English ex-pats. It has a real community spirit, the most wonderful fiestas and the most welcoming of people I've met anywhere in Spain.

I suppose what I'm saying is, don't automatically disregard the places you think you won't like, because most of the bad press isn't accurate.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We void Nerja in the summer months. Way too busy as is Frigiliana but not quite so bad. That is when campo living really comes into it's own. No tourists here...


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Hi Deb, to be honest I'm not keen on Fuengirola itself but Los Boliches sounds just the sort of thing we are looking for. I've read that El Campello is nice too? I will have to add them to my property search ;-)

It's a shame but I think Nerja is definitely off the list now. Finding the balance between heaving and quiet is a bit of a tricky one.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Los Boliches is ok. But I don't think it could be described as a fishing village, not since the 70s. It is just one continuous strip and impossible to see where Fuengirola ends and Los Boliches starts. There are a lot of Scandinavians, also a lot of British package tourists and British bars.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

infomaniac said:


> Velez Malaga sounds a bit too quiet, Jalon too remote and a bit campo-ish so I am back to Javea!
> Horlics, in a way the situations you describe make me like Javea more. I don't want just a sunny England, adapting to Spain and learning the lingo is part of the attraction for me... easy to say when I'm still in the UK of course ;-) no doubt I'll be tearing my hair out in frustration!


With Javea a bit of adaptation is required but it's not a complete culture shock. I don't think many places of coastal Spain are these days, but the campo and inland cities can be.

If you want to learn the lingo now is the time to start given the availability of free web-based resources. By the time you arrive you'll have a basic understanding of common phrases and structures, and then it's a case of practice and exposure.

Javea town hall has free language exchange classes which you simply register for and then attend. I don't go but people tell me they're well attended by a good mix of Spanish and foreigners. There are classes you can attend cheaply but one-on-one is a good option, which I am sure XC will agree with  I don't like classes because waiting your turn to interact is tedious when you could be engaged constantly in a one-on-one setting.

When you're considering what weather conditions you are seeking I'd recommend wunderground.com for a look at historical data. It's easy to see how cold and hot places get. That said, here in Javea the locals wax lyrically about just how different the temperatures and how they feel can be within what is classed as the area. Some of the exposed places facing the sea over near Cumbre del Sol can be much much colder in the winter than down in the port, for example. 

If you get back here drop me an IM, we'll show you around.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Los Boliches is ok. But I don't think it could be described as a fishing village, not since the 70s. It is just one continuous strip and impossible to see where Fuengirola ends and Los Boliches starts. There are a lot of Scandinavians, also a lot of British package tourists and British bars.


This is absolutely correct. My mother used to holiday in Los Boliches in the late 60s early 70s and I used to as well. I went back about ten years ago and it is basically a wall of concrete. You really cannot tell where one place ends and another begins. This is not to say it isn't the right place for anyone since clearly many people love living there but I was hugely saddened by what had become of it since, well, 40 odd years ago.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

I googled it and saw lots of high rises but I assumed they were of Fuengirola itself. Shame because I really liked the sound of it.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Horlics said:


> With Javea a bit of adaptation is required but it's not a complete culture shock. I don't think many places of coastal Spain are these days, but the campo and inland cities can be.
> 
> If you want to learn the lingo now is the time to start given the availability of free web-based resources. By the time you arrive you'll have a basic understanding of common phrases and structures, and then it's a case of practice and exposure.
> 
> ...


We would definitely be interested in the classes at the Town Hall for starters. I have an O level in Spanish but many years have passed so I think I'll be starting from scratch!

We are hoping to get to Javea sometime soon so I might just take you up on your offer ;-)


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

thrax said:


> This is absolutely correct. My mother used to holiday in Los Boliches in the late 60s early 70s and I used to as well. I went back about ten years ago and it is basically a wall of concrete. You really cannot tell where one place ends and another begins. This is not to say it isn't the right place for anyone since clearly many people love living there but I was hugely saddened by what had become of it since, well, 40 odd years ago.


Like you, I'm not knocking it because the lady who posted about it loves it and it obviously has lots of plus points but from what you've said, I don't think it's what we're looking for.


----------



## Deb Douglas (Mar 25, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Los Boliches is ok. But I don't think it could be described as a fishing village, not since the 70s. It is just one continuous strip and impossible to see where Fuengirola ends and Los Boliches starts. There are a lot of Scandinavians, also a lot of British package tourists and British bars.


Los Boliches _is _a fishing village. 

It's true that tourism has taken over as the main source of income since the 70's (as it most likely has all over Spain) but the local fisherman still go out every morning, without fail, and sell their hauls at the fish markets or local restaurants. 

It is still very much a working fishing village. And if you take the time to explore it, you will find much of its original charm still very much in evidence. 

I completely respect other people's opinions but I can't really see where they're coming from - it's not a wall of concrete and it's quite easy to see where one place ends and another begins. 

Maybe I'm missing something!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not knocking it, lots of people love it, but no way is it a village. I know it well. Fishing boats go out in Torremolinos, Fuengirola etc but doesn't make them villages. I do remember when it was. There was a long row of fishermen so cottages on the sea front. I was about 15!

I would advise anyone looking in that area to do a walk on Google first.


----------



## Tspeo (Dec 22, 2015)

So where did you finally settle? You dunt say and I'm curious!


----------



## sadie2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Thinking of moving to spain*

Hi there we are too thinking of living in Spain but not sure where to go. We want to keep our house in England and rent on a long term basis in Spain. I have a 12 year old son, and a 17 year old daughter so schools are also important. The areas I quite like are Javea, Denia, Torrox, Los Boliches and Almunecar. We also have two dogs and a cat, we want somewhere where my children can make new friends and have a much better life, can anyone help please


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Tspeo said:


> So where did you finally settle? You dunt say and I'm curious!


Sorry Tspeo, are you asking me? If so we haven't decided yet but most likely the Javea area


----------

